# JRC Mk 2 System Brolly Bericht



## Gotti (9. April 2011)

Hallo Leute,
also ich mache in den Osterferien nen längeren Ansitz in MV. Da ich noch kein Zelt/Brolly whatever hatte, musste ich mich also ziemlich viel mit dem Thema auseinander setzen. Ich habe mich durch extrem viele Foren gelesen was das angeht. Dann habe ich mich hier angemeldet und bin muss ich sagen echt sehr zufrieden. Ziemlich egal was für eine Frage oder Problem man hat, es findet sich fast immer einer der einem helfen kann. Getreu dem Motto geben&nehmen habe ich mich entschlossen, weil ich bei meiner Auseinandersetzung mit dem Thema Brolly einfach keinen Bericht oder so zu meinem neuen Zelt gefunden habe, mir mal die Mühe zu machen und selber mal einen zu schreiben. Das ist mein erster Bericht zu meinem ersten Brolly also bitte nicht böse sein wenn iwas fehlt oder einfach falsch ist ok? Naja ich wünsch euch viel Spass mit meinem Bericht....




Also ich habe mir von meinem Fachhändler das neue Mk2 Stealth Brolly System von JRC gekauft. Ich habe, (und ich weiss das das ziemlich überteuert ist) 330 € bezahlt. Bis der Brolly da war, hat es 6 Tage gedauert, was für mich aber nicht weiter schlimm war. Heute habe ich den Brolly bei mir im Garten aufgebaut. Ich habe noch nie einen Brolly aufgebaut und es trotzdem auf anhieb alleine geschaffr, das sollte also eig. für jeden zu bewältigen sein.. Was ich zu dem Brolly bis jetzt sagen kann ist , das wenn man ihn auspackt man sofort den Eindruck bekommt, das der ganze Brolly gut durchdacht und extrem Vielfältig ist. Im Lieferumfang sind:
der Schirm, 4 Stangen zum befestigen der Front(2lange 2kurze) die man aber Stufenlos verstellen kann , eine Front komplett aus Moskitonetz , eine normale Front , extrem stabile Heringe, eine Stange zum anschrauben an den Schirm falls man ihn alleine nutzen möchte, eine Tasche für die Heringe (die auch nen guten Eindruck macht),ein Stab der relativ dünn und aus Fiberglas oder so ist von dem ich noch nicht weiss wofür er ist;+, eine Tasche für das ganze Brolly, einen Einsatz für die Tür durch den man durchschauen kann, einen Einsatz für die Tür aus Moskitonetz und natürlich eine Bodenplane die ziemlich dick ist.

Alle Nähte des Brollys sind getaped und alle Teile des Brollys werden entweder mit Klett oder Reißverschluss befestigt. Man hat bei dem Brolly extrem viele Möglichkeiten. Man kann entweder die Moskitofront oder die normale Front nehmen oder einfach keine Front reinbauen oder beide. Das wechseln der Fronten ist ziemlich leicht und Minutensache. Man befestigt den Brolly und die Front(egal welche) mit Heringen im Boden. Die Fronten werden per Reißverschluss(beidseitig) geöffnet. Der Schrim wird in der Mitte gespannt und kann entweder mit einem aufdrehbaren Ring oder mit einer Stange auf Spannung gehalten werden. In dem Schirm selber sind hinten zwei Fenster eingebaut die man per Klettverschluss öffnen kann und in welchen jeweils ein Moskitonetz eingenäht ist. Die dazu gelieferten Stangen können, wie oben schon erwähnt stufenlos verstellt werden und können mit einem Gewinde am Ende in die Erde gedreht werden.

Insgesamt kann man sagen das das Brolly gut verarbeitet und durchdacht ist. Natürlich ist der Preis etwas happig aber ich finde es zahlt sich auf jeden Fall aus. Was man beim Kauf dieses Brollys auf jeden Fall beachten sollte, ist die enorme Transportgröße von ca 170-180(cm) und das (relativ) hohe Gewicht. Allerdings finde ich , das es dadruch nur noch stabiler wird was ich persönlich gerne in Kauf nehme. Ich bin echt zurfrieden mit dem Brolly bis jetzt und auch mit dem ganze Zeug was man für sein Geld bekommt.


Ich werde nach meinem Ansitz in den Osterferien dann nocheinmal weiter Erfahrungen schreiben. Ich hoffe mein Bericht hat euch ein wenig geholfen euch zu entscheiden. Bei weiteren Frage könnt ihr mich gerne anschreiben.

mfg gotti


----------



## Gotti (9. April 2011)

*AW: JRC Mk 2 System Brolly Bericht*

Hier noch ein paar Bilder , da ich nicht mehr als 5 nehmen durfte.#q


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (9. April 2011)

*AW: JRC Mk 2 System Brolly Bericht*

Dann setze deinen Bericht bitte in den passenden Thread bei der Linksammlung  ein, denn da gehört er auch hin:

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=69809<br />Erfahrungsberichte: Bivvies, Brollies, Camps


----------



## Gotti (9. April 2011)

*AW: JRC Mk 2 System Brolly Bericht*

Wie verschieb ich den denn?
mfg gotti


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (9. April 2011)

*AW: JRC Mk 2 System Brolly Bericht*

Wende dich an einen der Mod`s, die machen das dann.


----------



## Sensitivfischer (9. April 2011)

*AW: JRC Mk 2 System Brolly Bericht*

Klasse, ich kenne dich noch nicht wirklich, aber der Bericht von dir ist schonmal 'ne 1a- Aktion, von der Idee bis zur Ausführung.#r
Solche Produkterfahrungsberichte kann man immer, und von gar nicht genug Leuten, gebrauchen.|kopfkrat
Vielen Dank!!!
Mach weiter so, dein Einstieg hier fängt schonmal gut an.#6
Wer weiß vielleicht kommt auch mir eines Tages noch so ein Ding ins Haus.


----------



## Barsch1987 (9. April 2011)

*AW: JRC Mk 2 System Brolly Bericht*

Jap, wirklich guter Bericht :m

Eine Frage habe ich noch: Wie sieht es aus mit Kondenswasser bzw Schwitzwasser im Zelt? 

Der Brolly soll ja Atmungsaktiv sein. Hatte man innen feuchtigkeit?


----------



## NickAdams (9. April 2011)

*AW: JRC Mk 2 System Brolly Bericht*

Ausführliche Beschreibung! Bin schon gespannt auf deinen Bericht nach dem ersten harten Einsatz!

So long,

Nick


----------



## Gotti (9. April 2011)

*AW: JRC Mk 2 System Brolly Bericht*

Hi Barsch,
leider kann ich dir das noch nicht sagen, weil ich den Brolly ja noch nicht im Einsatz hatte. Aber ich freu mich da echt schon drauf:l


----------



## Markus3940 (10. April 2011)

*AW: JRC Mk 2 System Brolly Bericht*

Moing Gotti,

hast du gut gemacht #6.

Ich quetsch mich da mal mit einer Frage an dich oder an die Allgemeinheit mit rein: Gibt es für den Brolly ein winterskin, bzw. Passt da ein anderer?


Gruß markus


----------



## Gotti (12. April 2011)

*AW: JRC Mk 2 System Brolly Bericht*

Hi Markus,
leider kann ich dir das noch nicht sagen aber ich denke das mit der Zeit auf jedenfall auch ein Overwarp rauskommen wird.

mf gotti


----------



## dyrk (13. April 2011)

*AW: JRC Mk 2 System Brolly Bericht*

hallo,

der dünne stab (aus fiberglas), für den du anscheinend noch keine verwendung gefunden hast, wird zwischen die beiden schirmspannstangen über der tür eingesetzt, damit bildet sich keine pfütze über dem türbereich. somit erspart man sich eine ungewollte dusche beim rein-bzw. ausgehen.

btw. 330eus ist pervers, dafür bekommt man ja schon zwei!


gruß


----------



## jkc (13. April 2011)

*AW: JRC Mk 2 System Brolly Bericht*

Hi, also ich habe gerade auch so ein Teil hier, kann die Euphorie des TE leider nicht Teilen.
Kann sein, dass ich von meinem Ultimate Tarantula verwöhnt bin, aber ich bin vom JRC echt enttäuscht.

Als ich das Teil ausgepackt habe, gab es bei mir echt ein langes Gesicht und mir wurde schlagartig klar was mit "atmungsakiv" gemeint ist - klar ist das Atmungsaktiv, wenn der Stoff so dünn ist, dass man fast durchgucken kann...
Ich denke bei einigen Kontakten mit dünnsten Ästen, selbst garstigen Grashalmen wird der Stoff recht schnell erste Löcher haben und die 10.000er Wassersäule ist fürn Popo, weil es trotzdem schön durchsuppt. 

Ist vom Material her wie gesagt seehhhr dünn, und den belasteten Nähten an den Reisverschlüssen (z.B. für die Front, oder auch an den Schlaufen für die Heringe) räume ich nicht wirklich eine nennenswerte Lebensdauer ein. 
Die Reißverschlüsse an sich sind auch eher nix, um Nachts bei einem Vollrun hektisch aufgerissen zu werden, wobei die an der Tür noch eine ganze Ecke gröber und damit stabiler sind, als die, mit denen die Fronten eingezippt werden.

Erfahrungsgemäß liegt ein weitere Schwachpunk solcher Zelte oben an dem Durchbruch der Schirmstreben, an denen die langen Stormpoles befestigt werden. Eine Prüfung dieser Stelle schreckte mich ab.

Was mir weiter nicht gefällt, sind fehlende, auf unterschiedlichen Höhen angeordnete Heringsösen um Geländeunebenheiten auszugleichen.

Ausführung der Heringtasche und Tasche für das Zelt, eher so 0815.

Also wie gesagt, ich denke nicht, dass ich persönlich in zwei Jahren (ca. 35 Nächte im Jahr) noch zufrieden auf den Kauf zurückgucken könnte.
Auch wenn mir die Ideen mir der Moskitofront und den Fenstern auf der Rückseite gut gefallen, die Umsetzung in das Gesamtkonzept bewerte ich als Mangelhaft.
Selbst die 160€ die ich dafür gezahlt habe, halte ich für nicht gerechtfertigt, weshalb ich das Teil zurückschicken werde.

Sind natürlich alles nur meine subjektiven Eindrücke, aber ich rate Euch das Teil im Laden zu lassen...

Grüße, viel Glück den Besitzern, würde mich über einen Bericht von Euch, nach ca. 70 Nächten mit dem Ding freuen.

Grüße JK


----------



## Gotti (14. April 2011)

*AW: JRC Mk 2 System Brolly Bericht*

SRY JKC aber was du da schreibst, stimmt einfach nicht, das muss jetzt mal gesagt werden.... Also zu den fehlenden Ösen für die Heringe.... die sind vorhanden. Und alleine die Tasche füe die Heringe ist auf keinen Fall 0815. Am unteren Teil wurde extra starkes und stabiles Plastik eingenäht. Genauso wie bei der Zelttasche. Man bekommt das Dingen super da rein und hält (bei mir zumindest) ziemlich gut. Der Reißverschluss für die Fronten sind grob und ehrlich gesagt hart im nehmen. Das Material ist bei mir nicht so dünn als ob ich jetzt Angst vor Ästen hätte. Mir kommt es echt so vor als ob du ein anderes Zelt gekauft hast als ich. Ich habe ja in zwei Wochen meinen langen Ansitz und kann dir dann genau sagen wie sehr es durchsuppt etc.....

mfg Gotti


----------



## jkc (14. April 2011)

*AW: JRC Mk 2 System Brolly Bericht*



jkc schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Sind natürlich alles nur meine subjektiven Eindrücke,...



Hi, sorry fühl Dich bitte nicht angegriffen, war nicht meine Absicht. 
Schau Dir mal die Vorderfront auf dem ersten Foto Deines zweiten Beitrages an, da sehe ich genau eine Öse für jeden Hering (genau wie bei dem Teil das ich zuhause habe), was ich bemängelte war, dass nicht mehrere Ösen, in unterschiedlicher Höhe angebracht, für einen Hering zur Auswahl stehen.
Zu den Taschen: Da die Heringe lose in dem "Säckchen" umherschlabbern ist es nur eine Frage der Zeit, bis die eingenähte Plane durch ist. Zur Zelttasche: Darin werden spitze Gegenstände (Sturmstangen) und empfindliche Gegenstände (Zelthaut) lose und zusammen transportiert, kann mir nicht vorstellen dass das das lange gut geht...
Ich hoffe für Dich und allen anderen Besitzer, dass ich mich Irre, falls dem so ist kann ich mir ja sicherlich in zwei drei Jahren noch so ein Teil kaufen.

Grüße, viel Glück den Besitzern, würde mich über einen Bericht von Euch, nach ca. 70 Nächten mit dem Ding freuen.

Grüße JK


----------



## Gotti (14. April 2011)

*AW: JRC Mk 2 System Brolly Bericht*

Hi also zu der Zelttasche um die Stormpoles bzw das Zelt zu schützen werden extra Schutzplastikstücke mitgeliefert und wenn man die dannn auch wieder da drum macht ist das kein Problem. Genauso wie bei den Heringen. Jeder Hering hat eine eigene Schutzkappe für die Spitze .... Und : Da sind verschiedene Ösen für einen Hering. Auf jedenfall an der Front. Ich werde das Zelt demnächst nochma aufbauen und davon n Foto machn. Ich finde wenn man das Zelt gut behandelt gehe ich davon aus das es ziemlich langlebig ist.

mfg gotti


----------



## jkc (14. April 2011)

*AW: JRC Mk 2 System Brolly Bericht*

Ehm, Du willst jetzt nicht ernsthaft nach jedem Aufbau, auf jeden einzelnen Hering wieder das Schlauchstückchen drauf machen oder? Gleiches gillt für die, mit einem "high-end" Gummiband befestigten Plastiklappen, die um die Spitzen der Stormpoles getüddelt sind?! 
Wenn Du das ernsthaft durchziehtst, dann hält das Teil  bestimmt eeeewig.

Bezüglich der Ösen: Habe gerad im JRC Katalog nachgesehen, da ist zumindest an der normalen Front, eine zusätzliche Öse für jeden Hering abgebildet, könnte trotzdem schwören, dass bei mir nur eine Öse vorhanden ist...

http://www.jrc-fishing.de/catalogue/bivvies-shelter,909/brolly,911/stealth-brolly-mk2,7194.html

Grüße JK


----------



## Gotti (15. April 2011)

*AW: JRC Mk 2 System Brolly Bericht*

Naja.... also jetzt zb. in den Osterferien wenn ich nen längeren Ansitz mache, habe ich ja jede Menge zeit alles sorgfältig einzupacken. Und die zwei Plastiklappen um die Stormpoles kannst du auch mit ganz normalen Gummis festmachen. Oder etwas Erfindungsgeist an den Tag legen und einfach n Klettband oder ne ganz normale Kordel nehmen  Mit den Heringen werd ich mal guckn so ne Arbeit ist das ja nicht und so oft kommt das Zelt ja nicht zum Einsatz da lohnt sich das... Und an meiner Front sind meine ich sogar 2 oder 3 Ösen für jeden Hering vorhanden..... 

Und wenn man seine Sachen gut behandelt, dann halt sie auch eeeewig .

mfg gotti


----------



## carpalon (9. April 2012)

*AW: JRC Mk 2 System Brolly Bericht*

Und wie war das zelt


----------



## baschti84 (9. April 2012)

*AW: JRC Mk 2 System Brolly Bericht*

Moin hab mir vor kurzem ebenfalls das Brolly gekauft mit nen Kumpel und wir sind begeistert.Haben dieses Wochenende unsern ersten Ansitz gemacht, das Brolly hat jedem Wetter stand gehalten, ob Regen, Hagel, Frost oder Wind war alles dabei...der einzig negative Punkt ist das verpacken, da muss man sich ein bisl mehr Zeit nehmen.
Richtig gut geht es natürlich wenn man nicht alles mitnehmen muss.Das heist Bodenplane Moskitofront usw.Wenn man also nur das Schirmzelt, Stormpoles und Heringe einpackt dann geht das ganz einfach und es ist leicht tragen....

Fazit empfehlenswert, absoluter Kauftipp....


----------



## Schleie! (9. April 2012)

*AW: JRC Mk 2 System Brolly Bericht*

hab es auch seit heuer im einsatz und bisher zufrieden!

das mit dem einpacken geht auch schnell, wenn man den dreh raus hat


----------



## carpalon (11. April 2012)

*AW: JRC Mk 2 System Brolly Bericht*

Und wie is des material so


----------



## Schleie! (11. April 2012)

*AW: JRC Mk 2 System Brolly Bericht*

also mir gefällt es. ich denke nicht, dass es schnell "einreißt" bei berührung mit der natur .

schau an, wie oft markus lotz das ding am wasser hat. ich denke sein langzeittest sagt schon viel aus...


----------



## jkc (11. April 2012)

*AW: JRC Mk 2 System Brolly Bericht*

Hi Schleie, hast Du mal einen Link? 

Dank und Gruß JK


----------



## Havefun24 (18. Juli 2012)

*AW: JRC Mk 2 System Brolly Bericht*

Hi deine Frage nach dem Link ist zwar schon eine Weile her, aber ich bin eben auf der Suche nach Berichten über das MK2 drüber gestolpert.Vielleicht interessiert es dich ja noch ...

http://www.fischundfang.de/Blogs/Ex...-weckt-Emotionen/2010-Bootskarpfen-mit-BRENDA

Gruß Havefun


----------



## jkc (18. Juli 2012)

*AW: JRC Mk 2 System Brolly Bericht*

Hi, danke, habe im Link aber jetzt auch nichts gefunden was mich vom Hocker haut...

Grüße JK


----------



## Havefun24 (4. August 2012)

*AW: JRC Mk 2 System Brolly Bericht*

Hi habs mir nun gekauft und 2 Nächte getestet ...Regen hatte ich nicht also über Dichtheit kann ich nix sagen...die normale Front mit Mossi Einsatz plus alle Fenster hinten und vorn offen war sehr angenehm da frische Luft rein kam.Mücken waren kaum im Zelt.Meiner Meinung nach gut verarbeitet.Was mich gestört hat ...die Reissverschlüsse sind durch Überstehendes Material geschützt ..verklemmt sich ab und an im Reissverschluss...muss man halt mit beiden händen arbeiten beim zumachen auf gehts ohne Probs Schwitzwasser hatte ich im Zelt aber der Temeratursturz was auch enorm von über 30 Grad am Tag auf 15 Grad Nachts in der zweiten Nacht wars nicht so krass da war kaum Schwitzwasser im Zelt (hatte da aber auch alle Mossifenster auf auch die Multi Tür mit Mossi Netzt Fenster bestückt ...im Gegensatz zur forherigen Nacht)
Packmaß is auch sehr gross und die  Stormpoles möchte ich auch nicht ohne Schutz wieder in die Transporthülle stecken um des Zelt nicht zu beschädigen.Alles in allem ein geiles Zelt aber fürs Zubehör muss man sich selber was einfallen lassen ) ( im Moment für 169€ statt 250€-280€ im Internet zu bekommen)...werde es weiter testen.

Gruß HaveFun


----------



## Chris 84 (13. April 2013)

*AW: JRC Mk 2 System Brolly Bericht*

Hallo Havefun, kurze frage bin am überlegen mir das JRC MK2 zu holen. Ist es wirklich so gut wie so viele schreiben?
Bitte um antwort 
Danke Chris 84


----------



## Havefun24 (14. April 2013)

*AW: JRC Mk 2 System Brolly Bericht*

Hi Chris 84, 

ich bin mit meinem MK2 zufrieden. 
Wenn es ein Schirmzelt sein soll, stimmt meiner Meinung nach dass Preis - Leistung Verhältnis bei JRC. 

Ein paar Punkte die du aber auch noch bedenken solltest.

Das Packmaß ist mit 1,80 m für meinen Geschmack sehr lang und unpraktisch und wenn du länger Ansitzen willst (eine oder 2 Wochen) wird der Platz im Zelt ein wenig eng. 

Würde ich es mir noch einmal kaufen? 

... eher nicht ... aber nicht wegen der Qualität sondern dem Packmaß und dem Platz im Zelt.

Tipp: wenn du es haben möchtest ...kauf es im Laden oder bestell es vor einem Wochenende an dem du angeln gehen willst. Teste es und wenn es dir nicht gefällt bringst du es wieder zurück. Man hat ja als Käufer 14 Tage Rückgaberecht ohne Angabe von Gründen.

Ich hoffe ich konnte dir bei deiner Entscheidung behilflich sein. Lass mich wissen wie du dich entschieden hast.

Gruß HaveFun


----------



## TimSchmidt (20. Mai 2013)

*AW: JRC Mk 2 System Brolly Bericht*

Moin. 

Müssen die beiden Stangen vorne immer dran sein oder nur bei Sturm ?


----------



## Havefun24 (21. Mai 2013)

*AW: JRC Mk 2 System Brolly Bericht*

Moin moin 

...müssen nicht unbedingt dran sein, wenn du die Front nicht anbringst ...aber macht für mich Sinn, da der Schirm (Eingang) höher gestellt werden kann.

Gruß HaveFun


----------



## TimSchmidt (22. Mai 2013)

*AW: JRC Mk 2 System Brolly Bericht*

Super. Danke. 

Hab im thread "günstig kaufen" ein Thema aufgemacht. Bin auf der suche nach einem brolly und stehe zwischen dem jrc stealth mk2 System , dem Fox warrior Oval System, dem trakker specimen brolly und den Ehmanns hot Spot. 

Vielleicht hat ja jemand eine Meinung dazu. Tendiere aktuell zum JRC. 

PS: die Namen von den Dingern lassen doch bei jedem Zoll im Ausland die Sirenen abgehen ????


----------



## Snoopy (22. Mai 2013)

*AW: JRC Mk 2 System Brolly Bericht*

hab mir vor 2wochen das JRC Brolly geholt und bin bisher sehr zufrieden damit. Das Material und die Verarbeitung sind sehr  gut.Da gibts nix zu meckern.

Allerdings darf man kein Platzwunder erwarten. mit einer Liege und ein paar Taschen ist das Brolly voll. Wobei das JRC Brolly von den Abmessungen her grösser ist als das von Trakker zum beispiel.
Das Trakker Brolly ist momentan bei KL Angelsport für 148€ zu haben. Nur so nebenbei 

Was das Material und die Verarbeitung angeht, kommt das Ehmanns Brolly nicht an das JRC ran. Hab ich Verglichen!
Zudem ist es auch noch teurer.


----------



## TimSchmidt (22. Mai 2013)

*AW: JRC Mk 2 System Brolly Bericht*

ja, das ehmanns scheint auch erst später lieferbar zu sein.

das mit dem Trakker für 148 € hat mich noch zum nachdenken gebracht... war eigentlich schon fast  beim JRC gelandet...


----------



## Xtremelure (24. Mai 2013)

*AW: JRC Mk 2 System Brolly Bericht*

@TimSchmidt

Ich hab ein MK2 abzugeben falls Interesse besteht kannst mich ja anschreiben!


Gruss


----------



## Havefun24 (2. Juni 2013)

*AW: JRC Mk 2 System Brolly Bericht*

Nun es gibt viele Gute Anbieter von Schirmzelten...ich wäre meins wenn ich 3 Wochen angeln gehe auch gern los und hätte gern nen xxl Zelt von Fox und co ...aber wir sind ja hier nicht bei wünsch dir was...das JRC Schirm Zelt ist gut Preisgünstig und von den Maßen größer als andere Schirmzelte anderer Anbieter...


----------



## Havefun24 (2. Juni 2013)

*AW: JRC Mk 2 System Brolly Bericht*

aber für nen Wochenende oder ne woche ..schirm aufspannen zeug reinräumen fertig ...genieal...front einzippen und wehe einer stört ...lol denn mussa mit angeln ....


----------



## Havefun24 (2. Juni 2013)

*AW: JRC Mk 2 System Brolly Bericht*

zu ehmanns ...ich finde des is ne ganz andere Preis Kategorie....ich habe mir Zelte und Schirm Zelte anderer Anbieter in letzter Zeit angeguckt von 50 bis 500€ es gibt sicher real geile Zelte wo für mich aber der Sinn nicht erkennbar ist...letztendlich muss jeder für sich selber entscheiden was einem gefällt...und dicht sollte es sein das es nicht rein regnet ...


----------



## Havefun24 (2. Juni 2013)

*AW: JRC Mk 2 System Brolly Bericht*

nun alle Fragen beantwortet hier wie es scheint...leute die aus meiner Gegend kommen werden sicher einige Angelläden in der Region kennen....einer von denen hatte nen Fox Ranger Pod bei Ebay im Angebot...als ich mal per Mail fragte was es so kostet im Laden war die Antwort 299€..... bei Ebay war es für 299,99€ zum Verkauf drin.Geiler Preisvorteil...99 cent da geht einiges...


----------



## Havefun24 (6. Juli 2013)

*AW: JRC Mk 2 System Brolly Bericht*

Hi und wieder mal im Brolly 2 Wochen und mehr gesessen... 2 Tage durch geregnet...ausser schwitzwasser blieb es trocken...hab viel unnützes daheim gelassen und etwaiges im Auto...Faziet ..völlig ausreichend...vor allem bei gutem Wetter alle Fenster auf ..genieal...mein dickster Fisch war übrigens 34 Pfund ...90 cm ...da is denke ich jede Unterkunft ok ...lol...


----------



## Schnürlwascher (12. Juli 2013)

*AW: JRC Mk 2 System Brolly Bericht*

Hat zufällig jemand Vergleichswerte zwischen dem *JRC *und dem *Anaconda Basecamp MST10000* ?

Die zwei sind derzeit in der engeren Auswahl bei meiner Neuanschaffung. 

Wie sieht es mit dem Platzangebot aus?
Passen zur Not auch mal zwei Liegen rein, wenn das Gepäck ausquartiert wird?


----------



## TimSchmidt (12. Juli 2013)

*AW: JRC Mk 2 System Brolly Bericht*

Also 2 Liegen im MK2..... uiuiuiui...... das gibt ne enge Kiste. Im Sommer ok, aber mit der Front drin ?! glaub nicht das das passen wird.


----------



## Havefun24 (12. Juli 2013)

*AW: JRC Mk 2 System Brolly Bericht*

Hallo, ich habe es noch nicht versucht, 2 Liegen in das MK2 zu quetschen...es ist zwar 2,60 meter auf 2,65 meter aber durch die Rundungen kannst du den Platz am "Rand" nicht nutzen. 

Im Link unteres Bild kannst du ja mal selber schauen wie 2 kleine Karpfenliegen die meist so 90 cm breit sind reinpassen könnten...

http://www.fishingtackle24.de/product_info.php?pName=JRCStealthBrollyMK2System

ein weiterer Punkt den du noch bedenken solltest (meiner Meinung nach) das Brolly ist im Moment so teuer wie ich es so noch nicht gesehen habe. Ich habe meins für 169,- gekauft und im Winter habe ich es bei Ebay für um die 150,- bei Ebay weggehen sehen. Die Preise, welche ich auf die Schnelle im Internet gegoogelt habe sind jenseits der 200,-...dafür bekommt man auch schon das Fox Royal Bivvy...

Gruß HaveFun


----------



## TimSchmidt (12. Juli 2013)

*AW: JRC Mk 2 System Brolly Bericht*

Hab meines gebraucht für 160 bekommen Acer mit größerer Tasche. Hab die original Tasche auch. Aber es ist mir ein Rätsel wie alles da jemals reingepasst hat.


----------



## Havefun24 (2. Oktober 2013)

*AW: JRC Mk 2 System Brolly Bericht*

Moin moin war die Woche wieder angeln Wind bis 45 Kmh MK2 hat gut gehalten und ich konnte das Zelt auch bei Sturmböen abbauen. Die Pool Stangen raus Heringe in der Front drin gelassen und denn (Wind von vorn) zusammen geklappt ... Front zusammen geklappt ausgezippt......Kumpel mit seinem Zelt Fox Eclipse 2,5 Man musste warten bis der Wind abgeflacht ist ...die Liege konnte ich übrigens im Schirmzelt zusammen klappen ...(Fox Flatliner) ...ging echt problemlos ..hätte ich nicht gedacht ...je öfter ich das Brolly nutze desto begeisteter bin ich ...:vik::m#6|supergri

Gruß HaveFun


----------



## Carp Hunter 92 (8. Oktober 2013)

*AW: JRC Mk 2 System Brolly Bericht*

Ich habe das Brolly jetzt knapp 2 Jahre  und muss sagen, dass ich eigentlich zufrieden bin. Noch mal würde ich es mir allerdings nicht kaufen!

Vom zu der Dicke des Materials kann ich sagen das es ausreichend ist. Ich habe jetzt nach ca. 55 Nächten das erste kleine Löchlein.
Das mit der 10.000 Wassersäule ist für mich ein Rätsel. Bei einem Tripp über 4 Nächte (das Zelt hatte ich zu diesem Zeitpunkt vllt. 2 Monate) mit 2 Tagen schlimmsten Dauerregen ist es so was von durchgesifft. Nachdem ich es nun ordentlich imprägniert habe hatte ich bis jetzt kein Probleme mehr mit dem Regen.
Zu dem atmungsaktivem Material kann ich nur Sagen das es totaler Blödsinn ist! Sobald die Front drinnen ist wird das MK zur Tropfsteinhöhle.

Die Stormpols kann man ohne Probleme angeschraubt lassen, wenn man die grauen Plastikfolien, mit denen die Pols bei Auslieferung gesichert sind,  wieder drüber stülpt. So ist das Brolly innerhalb von 30sek aufgebaut und man kann, wenn nötig die Front einhängen.

Die Reißverschlüsse sind super! Mann kann bei einem Vollrun einfach am unteren Ende der Tür reißen! Da geht nichts kaputt.

Mein Fazit für das Mk 2 ist, dass es für Kurztripps geeignet ist 1-2 Nächte oder wenn es mal abends spontan für eine Nacht los gehen soll. Für längere Zeit ist es ein wenig zu klein und zu Nass durch Schwitzwasser. Zwei Sachen des Mk wurden hier noch kaum hervorgehoben. Einmal der Boden für das Mk ist absolute Weltklasse, dieser ist so dick das er Fast unkaputtbar ist und zweitens die Glasfaserstange um Pfützen am Zelteingang zu vermeiden. Diese Stange hat mir schon so manche Dusche am Morgen oder bei einem Vollrun erspart.

Am Anfang hatte ich geschrieben, dass ich es mir nicht noch einmal kaufen würde. Das liegt daran dass meiner Meinung ein Brolly es nicht mit einem Bivi aufnehmen kann. Der einzige Vorteil eines Brollys ist nur der schnelle Aufbau für Spontantripps oder wenn man im Regen aufbauen muss.

Wenn ihr euch ein Brolly zulegen wollt schaut euch auch das Uncle Franks Home 2 von Anaconda an. 3 Freunde von mir haben dieses und sind zufrieden damit. Es hat den Vorteil das es schneller trocknet nach einem Regen und auch das Schwitzwasser. Die Transporttasche mit dem das Uncle Franks geliefert wird ist auch viel einfacher zu bepacken. Ein Kumpel lässt die Stormpols drin und auch teilweise auch die Front, was bei dem Mk mit der Standarttasche nicht möglich ist.
Das Uncle Franks besitzt leider keine Moskitofront und der Boden kann es nicht mit dem von dem Mk aufnehmen. 

Ich hoffe ich konnte mit diesem Post ein wenig helfen.


----------



## Havefun24 (8. Oktober 2013)

*AW: JRC Mk 2 System Brolly Bericht*

Hallo Carp Hunter 92 die von dir erwähnte Stange habe ich auch nur ich habe diese nicht stabil befestigt bekommen ....quer ist sie zu lang um zwischen den beiden Sturmstangen gesteckt zu werden ...schräg ist die Front im weg... mir ist es bist jetzt ein Rätsel wie man diese Stange einsetzt ...vielleicht hast du einen Tipp für mich wie du sie einklipst...

Gruß HaveFun

PS ich habe schon ab und an eine Dusche genossen ...war auch sehr erfrischend nur dusche ich gern wenn ich das möchte |rolleyes


----------



## TimSchmidt (8. Oktober 2013)

*AW: JRC Mk 2 System Brolly Bericht*

Doch doch. Die passt vorne quer rein. Bisserl mit Gefühl


----------



## Carp Hunter 92 (8. Oktober 2013)

*AW: JRC Mk 2 System Brolly Bericht*

Die Stange passt zwischen die beiden Pols. Du musst sie ein wenig schräg einsetzen und dann nach vorne ziehen.  

Grüße vom Angelteich ;-)


----------



## Havefun24 (9. Oktober 2013)

*AW: JRC Mk 2 System Brolly Bericht*

Hallo #h, danke für eure Antworten ...werde ich das nächste Mal sicher umsetzen ... :m

Gruß HaveFun

PS... juhu nur noch auf Ansage duschen...


----------



## nordbeck (9. Oktober 2013)

*AW: JRC Mk 2 System Brolly Bericht*

falls die entscheidung noch nicht fix ist würd ich noch das fox supa brolly checken. hab mir das diese saison gekauft und bin super zufrieden. 
soviel nutzbaren platz hatte ich noch nie unter nem brolly!


----------



## Carp Hunter 92 (11. Oktober 2013)

*AW: JRC Mk 2 System Brolly Bericht*

Moin,
ich habe beim aufräumen von meinen Angelsachen die Stange wiedergefunden die bei dem Mk dabei ist. Ich meine die Stange die man anstelle der Konterschraube ins Brolly schrauben kann.
Benutzt diese einer von euch und wenn ja warum bzw. was soll die bringen?


----------



## TimSchmidt (11. Oktober 2013)

*AW: JRC Mk 2 System Brolly Bericht*

Die brauch man doch zum aufklappen ? Ist mir sonst zu umständlich.


----------



## Carp Hunter 92 (14. Oktober 2013)

*AW: JRC Mk 2 System Brolly Bericht*

Ach so :q
ich dachte immer das die für extra Stabilität oder so was ähnliches ist...
Ich werde es diese Woche am Wasser noch ein mal ausprobieren bevor die Uni wieder los geht


----------



## Havefun24 (24. Oktober 2013)

*AW: JRC Mk 2 System Brolly Bericht*

He He Carp Hunter 92 da möcht ich mal sehen wie du die Liege rein bekommst mit dem Stab in der Mitte  ...nu frag ich mich aber wozu ist die Schraube - Kontermutter die man da reinschrauben kann? Die ist ja dann wohl wirklich zu nix zu brauchen #c

Gruß 
HaveFun


----------



## TimSchmidt (25. Oktober 2013)

*AW: JRC Mk 2 System Brolly Bericht*

Wenn die Frage nach der Mutter ernstgemeint ist : diese soll verhindern das dir der Schirm plötzlich zusammen klappt. Ohne die Mutter im Gewinde könnte das evtl passieren. So "stoppt" der Teil mit dem Drücker an der Mutter.


----------



## Havefun24 (25. Oktober 2013)

*AW: JRC Mk 2 System Brolly Bericht*

Hallo, ja die Frage war ernst gemeint und nun bin ich wieder was schlauer. |rolleyes Hätte ich auch selber drauf kommen können |kopfkrat

Danke für die schnelle Antwort. 

Gruß HaveFun


----------



## TimSchmidt (25. Oktober 2013)

*AW: JRC Mk 2 System Brolly Bericht*

Kein Ding


----------



## Dorst76 (13. Dezember 2013)

*AW: JRC Mk 2 System Brolly Bericht*

Hi zusammen,

ich habe mir das MK2 nach langem hin und her überlegen nun doch gekauft. War eher auf der Fox suba Brolly und Anaconda MST10000er Spur, bin aber umgeschwenkt, da mir  Preis/Leistung wichtiger war, bzw. mir das Gesamtpaket vom JRC überzeugte.
 Will mit dem Teil Sessions von max 4Tagen betreiben. Denk dafür sollte der Platz ausreichen. Ich werde Ende Februar, Anfang März das erste Mal damit ausrücken und dann meine ersten aktiven Erfahrungen hier melden|asmil:

Bis dahin allen schöne Weihnacht und einen guten Rutsch! #h


----------



## Havefun24 (21. Dezember 2013)

*AW: JRC Mk 2 System Brolly Bericht*

Schön das du qualietät erkannt hast ...ich finde des Zelt echt gut ... werde es die tage wenn ich es wieder brauche imprägnieren ....dann wird es sicher wieder top werden ...


----------



## Tobiko96 (31. Januar 2014)

*AW: JRC Mk 2 System Brolly Bericht*

Schönen guten Morgen liebe Angelfreunde, 

ich bin neu hier im Board, also : erstmal Hallo ! #h


Ich möchte zu dieser frühen Stunde (  ) auch mal meinen Senf zum Mk2 System Brolly loswerden... 

Ich habe diesen Brolly seit knapp 1 1/2 Jahren in ständiger Verwendung. Von daher denke ich, dass ich ein relativ gutes Urteil abgeben kann. Natürlich ist es meine subjektive Meinung und manche Leute werden wahrscheinlich anders denken, aber ich versuche mein Bestes und hoffe, dass es manchen weiterhelfen wird. 

Also erstmal: Die Verarbeitung ist gut und da gibt´s nichts dran zu meckern! Die Nähte sind alle dicht, egal unter welchen Bedingungen. Genau so siehts mit der Wassersäule aus, denn bei mir kommt kein Tropfen Wasser durch die Außenhaut ins Innere. Die Reißverschlüsse gehen flüssig und schnell auf und zu und halten einiges aus, was im Eifer des Gefechts wirklich unerlässlich ist! 
Manche kritisieren das Kondenswasser, welches sich meistens morgens im Brolly befindet. Dem kann man aber relativ leicht Abhilfe schaffen, indem man jeden Morgen ,und auch zwischendurch, durchlüftet. Das ist, meiner Meinung nach, ein großes Plus des Brollys : es lässt sich sehr gut lüften(was man, wenn man stinkende Fisch- oder Leberboilies im Brolly aufbewahrt und zwangsweise immer mal zum Anködern öffnen muss, zu schätzen weiß). 

Nun zur Geräumigkeit: Ich persönlich finde den Platz für 2-4 Tage Ansitze ausreichend. Ich habe meistens eine große Tasche für das Essen dabei , einen Rucksack, 2-3 Bait Buckets für verschiedene Köder bzw. Futterpellets, 3 kleine Eimer (Weizen,Mais und für Löschwasser), eine Zubehörbox, eine Liege und einen Bivvytable. Kocher,Geschirr usw. sind in der Tasche untergebracht. Natürlich gibt es Karpfenangler, die deutlich mehr Gerät dabei haben als ich. Aber ich denke,dass, wenn man sich Gedanken macht, wo man was hin stellt, man mit dem verfügbaren Platz zurechtkommen kann.

Noch ein kurzes Wort zu den Heringen: Die Heringe sind gut und einfach in den Boden zu kriegen. Wenn man alle Heringe um den ganzen Brolly platziert hat, hält er bombenfest! Nichts wackelt wirklich. Es sei denn, eine Windböe erfasst den Brolly von der offenen Seite, dann kann es ein wenig mehr wackeln. Aber bei mir ging auch das immer gut.


Um ein kleines Fazit zu ziehen, würde ich sagen: Der Brolly hat, wenn er auch teilweise recht teuer ist, ein gutes Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis. Ich konnte ihn bisher überall ohne Probleme , zügig aufbauen und das Ganze auch zügig wieder abbauen, wenn es nötig war. Er ist sehr vielseitig und kann, je nach Gegebenheit, aufgebaut werden. 
Ich denke, dass ich ihn mir wieder kaufen würde. 

Karpfenangler, die eine kompakte, aber dennoch relativ geräumige Unterkunft für 2-4 Tage Ansitze suchen und nicht übermäßig viel Tackle dabei haben, könnten mit dem Mk2 System Brolly sehr zufrieden sein. Für die, die ein wenig mehr Platz benötigen, wäre wahrscheinlich ein Bivvy die bessere Wahl. Obwohl so ein übersichtlicher Brolly sehr gemütlich ist  


Ich hoffe, dass euch mein kleiner "Bericht" über den Brolly gefallen hat und ich manchen vielleicht ein wenig helfen konnte!  Falls ihr noch Fragen habt, oder ich etwas ausgelassen habe ( ich bin neu, seid lieb zu mir ) könnt ihr mir gerne eine PN schicken oder einfach hier die Frage stellen  


Lieben Gruß und Petri Heil ,

Tobi


----------



## Carp Hunter 92 (8. April 2014)

*AW: JRC Mk 2 System Brolly Bericht*

Moin Leute,
ich habe mal ne Frage zu der Tasche von dem MK2.
Wie macht ihr das? Quetscht ihr das immer in die original Tasche oder habt ihr euch eine neue zugelegt? Wenn ja welche?
Mir persönlich geht dieses gefummel mittlerweile total auf die Nerven. Ich hatte an das Fox Royal Brolly Carryall System gedacht. Kennt das einer von euch oder kennt eine Alternative?


----------



## Havefun24 (8. April 2014)

*AW: JRC Mk 2 System Brolly Bericht*

Hallo Carp Hunter 92...

ich stecke nur das Brolly in die Tasche vom MK2 ...die Stormpoles kommen in die Seitentasche des Rutenfutterals...Bodenplane bleibt meist daheim Heringe Klarsichtfenster und Moskitonetz in eine andere Tasche. Wenn daheim alles zusammen an einem Ort Liegt vergisst man auch nix ...ist ein wenig umständlich aber die Fummelei alles wieder in die kleine MK2 Tache zu zwängen ist Zeitaufwendiger...|uhoh:

Gruß 
HaveFun


----------



## Carp Hunter 92 (8. April 2014)

*AW: JRC Mk 2 System Brolly Bericht*

Hallo Have Fun,
genau das ist es ja worauf ich keine Lust habe! Deswegen suche ich ja gerade nach einer neuen Tasche. Vor allem im Frühjahr und Herbst muss ich das MK2 eh noch mal zum Trocken zu Hause aufbauen. Da wäre es einfach viel praktischer mit so einer Tasche die einen Reißverschluss über die gesamte Länge besitzt.

Ich lasse übrigens die Storm Poles dran. Ich stecke da die Schutzhüllen, welche bei der Auslieferung dran waren, immer drüber und dann passiert da auch nichts mit dem Zelt. Die Voraussetzung ist nur das man es vorsichtig zusammenklappt.
Die Heringe und ggf. die Front stecke ich vor dem Zelt rein dann passt das auch rein.
Die Bodenplane hatte ich erst ein paar mal drin wenn ich mit meiner Freundin angeln war und dann Luftmatratzen rein gelegt hatte.

Gruß
Carp Hunter


----------



## jkc (9. April 2014)

*AW: JRC Mk 2 System Brolly Bericht*

Hi, das Fox-Teil sieht ja echt gut aus, muss ich gestehen, obwohl ich Fox-Gegner bin; gerade die Möglichkeit die Ruten daran zu befestigen, finde ich sehr praktisch und improvisiere das bei meinem Tarantula auch immer so.

Leider kommt mir die Länge etwas knapp vor, ich glaube 180, wäre glücklicher gewählt. Außerdem halte ich eine außen liegende Transportmöglichkeit für die Sturmstangen, bei einer Komplettlösung, für unerlässlich.

Etwas günstiger, wenn auch kein Schnäppchen, ist die Tasche von Ehmanns "Prozone Brolly Bag" meine, die hat auch einen durchgehenden Reißverschluss, aber das bei Interesse besser vorher noch mal prüfen.

Grüße JK


----------



## Havefun24 (9. April 2014)

*AW: JRC Mk 2 System Brolly Bericht*

Halli hallo,
ich hab mich mit dem MK2 so arrangiert und gebe für dieses Brolly  kein weiters Geld mehr aus.... für längere Ansitze habe ich mir dieses  Jahr ein größeres Zelt zugelegt. Das Brolly ist für eine Woche oder  länger am See einfach zu klein für mich ...selbst für eine 3 Tage Session würde ich lieber das Zelt nehmen ...|wavey:

Gruß 
HaveFun


----------



## nordbeck (10. April 2014)

*AW: JRC Mk 2 System Brolly Bericht*



jkc schrieb:


> Hi, das Fox-Teil sieht ja echt gut aus, muss ich gestehen, obwohl ich Fox-Gegner bin; gerade die Möglichkeit die Ruten daran zu befestigen, finde ich sehr praktisch und improvisiere das bei meinem Tarantula auch immer so.
> 
> Leider kommt mir die Länge etwas knapp vor, ich glaube 180, wäre glücklicher gewählt. Außerdem halte ich eine außen liegende Transportmöglichkeit für die Sturmstangen, bei einer Komplettlösung, für unerlässlich.
> 
> ...




Die Länge reicht locker aus. 
Durch den klappmechanismus hat man nach oben jede menge Platz. Das wirkt sich insgesamt positiv auf das Raumgefühl und die Aufteilung aus. 
Die innenliegenden Poles stören beim Transport nicht. Werden ja sogar angeclippt.


----------



## jkc (10. April 2014)

*AW: JRC Mk 2 System Brolly Bericht*

Moin Nordbeck, vielleicht bin ich noch nicht ganz wach, aber von Deinem Beitrag verstehe ich fast gar nichts.#t

Klappmechanismus - ok, meinst den zusammenfaltbaren Schirm?

Raumgefühl, Aufteilung, Stormpoles anklippen? Kriege ich grade alles nicht auf die Tasche von Fox gemünzt.|kopfkrat

Grüße JK


----------



## nordbeck (10. April 2014)

*AW: JRC Mk 2 System Brolly Bericht*

Ich dachte es geht um den brolly von Fox!


----------



## jkc (10. April 2014)

*AW: JRC Mk 2 System Brolly Bericht*

Ah, ok , danke für die Aufklärung, habe echt schon gezweifelt...

Ich bezog mich auf die weiter oben genannte Tasche.

Grüße JK


----------



## Carp Hunter 92 (12. April 2014)

*AW: JRC Mk 2 System Brolly Bericht*

Um weitere Unklarheiten zu vermeiden hier noch ein Link zu der Tasche. 
http://www.mur-tackle-shop.de/de/Fox-Royale-Brolly-Carryall-System_3733.html
Übrigens bin ich auch eher gegen Fox, weil die Produkte teilweise einfach überteuert sind.


----------



## nordbeck (12. April 2014)

*AW: JRC Mk 2 System Brolly Bericht*

Das sieht ja super aus.


----------



## Carp Hunter 92 (12. April 2014)

*AW: JRC Mk 2 System Brolly Bericht*

Ja das ist nur zu kurz :-(


----------



## hammed (27. August 2014)

*AW: JRC Mk 2 System Brolly Bericht*

hallo
 bin neu hier und möchte mir das jrc stealth brolly mk2 zulegen für 170€.
kannst du mir was zur dichtigkeit sagen,denn ich habe öfter gelesen,dass es nach mehreren stunden durchregnen soll.habe ich und meine liege genug plat?und ist das material wirklich sooo dünn?
wäre cool wenn du mir antworten würdest.
viele grüsse aus hh

hammed


----------



## hammed (27. August 2014)

*AW: JRC Mk 2 System Brolly Bericht*

hallo zusammen,

kann mir jemand was über jrc stealth brolly mk 2 sagen?(langzeiterfahrungen) dichtigkeit und stärke des materials?
würde mich freuen

grüsse auzs hh


----------



## hammed (27. August 2014)

*AW: JRC Mk 2 System Brolly Bericht*

hallo gotti

wie ist das jrc stealth brolly deiner meinung nach.dichtigkeit material etc.

viele grüsse aus hh


Gotti schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> also ich mache in#h den Osterferien nen längeren Ansitz in MV. Da ich noch kein Zelt/Brolly whatever hatte, musste ich mich also ziemlich viel mit dem Thema auseinander setzen. Ich habe mich durch extrem viele Foren gelesen was das angeht. Dann habe ich mich hier angemeldet und bin muss ich sagen echt sehr zufrieden. Ziemlich egal was für eine Frage oder Problem man hat, es findet sich fast immer einer der einem helfen kann. Getreu dem Motto geben&nehmen habe ich mich entschlossen, weil ich bei meiner Auseinandersetzung mit dem Thema Brolly einfach keinen Bericht oder so zu meinem neuen Zelt gefunden habe, mir mal die Mühe zu machen und selber mal einen zu schreiben. Das ist mein erster Bericht zu meinem ersten Brolly also bitte nicht böse sein wenn iwas fehlt oder einfach falsch ist ok? Naja ich wünsch euch viel Spass mit meinem Bericht....
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Snoopy (27. August 2014)

*AW: JRC Mk 2 System Brolly Bericht*

servus, 
das Material ist wirklich sehr dünn und mit der Zeit verliert das Material seine Geschmeidigkeit. 
Dauerregen geeignet ist das Brolly leider auch nicht und entwickelt sich zu einer Tropfsteinhöhle. 

Hab mir letztens zwei Dosen Imprägnierspay besorgt und Imprägniert, nur bei Regen war ich seitdem noch nicht draußen. :q

Ansonsten bin ich vom Brolly begeistert. Meine Fox Royale XL Liege passt gut rein und Taschen etc. finden auch noch Platz darin.

Was das Preis Leitungsverhältnis angeht sucht das JRC Brolly seinesgleichen!


----------



## hammed (28. August 2014)

*AW: JRC Mk 2 System Brolly Bericht*

hallo gotti,was ist nach längeren ansitz deine meinung zum jrc stealth brolly bezüglich dichtigkeit stabilität material etc.
dankeschön





Gotti schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> also ich mache in den Osterferien nen längeren Ansitz in MV. Da ich noch kein Zelt/Brolly whatever hatte, musste ich mich also ziemlich viel mit dem Thema auseinander setzen. Ich habe mich durch extrem viele Foren gelesen was das angeht. Dann habe ich mich hier angemeldet und bin muss ich sagen echt sehr zufrieden. Ziemlich egal was für eine Frage oder Problem man hat, es findet sich fast immer einer der einem helfen kann. Getreu dem Motto geben&nehmen habe ich mich entschlossen, weil ich bei meiner Auseinandersetzung mit dem Thema Brolly einfach keinen Bericht oder so zu meinem neuen Zelt gefunden habe, mir mal die Mühe zu machen und selber mal einen zu schreiben. Das ist mein erster Bericht zu meinem ersten Brolly also bitte nicht böse sein wenn iwas fehlt oder einfach falsch ist ok? Naja ich wünsch euch viel Spass mit meinem Bericht....
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## YdeeS (28. August 2014)

*AW: JRC Mk 2 System Brolly Bericht*

Servus, könntest du mal bitte aufhören hier ständig alle paar Minuten deine Fragen neu zu stellen hammed?! Wenn dir der Jenige antworten will, dann wird er das schon tun!
Wie wäre es wenn du dir den ganzen Thread einfach mal durchliest, da werden alle Fragen nämlich beantwortet.
Und vorhind hat dir Snoopy doch eine Antwort auf deine Frage gegeben, oder nicht ?


----------



## hammed (29. August 2014)

*AW: JRC Mk 2 System Brolly Bericht*

hallo ydees,wie schon erwähnt bin ich neu im forum.und mußte erstmal gucken wie ich meine fragen veröffentliche.so kam es dazu das es öfter veröffentlicht wurde.und meine fragen stelle ich sooft ich will.kannst ja weiterlesen,oder deine frau blöd voll quatschen aber nicht mich merk dir das...


----------



## hammed (29. August 2014)

*AW: JRC Mk 2 System Brolly Bericht*

kann mir vielleicht jemand was über das b richi complete brolly berichten??

danke


----------



## Havefun24 (4. September 2014)

*AW: JRC Mk 2 System Brolly Bericht*

Hallo Hammed, nu mal etwas von einem der in dem Brolli schon etwas länger haust ...lol.. es ist dich dauerregen hat es gut überstanden aber wenn die Umgebung feucht ist hast du wie bei fast allen Zelten eine Tropfsteinhöle. Im Sommer genial vorn und hinten Fliegengitter ..immer frische Luft.. Für einen Ansitz der länger als 3 Tage dauert ist das Brollie eher ungeeignet, da man sehr eingeengt ist was Tackle und Kompfohrt angeht. Alles in allem ist es aber ein brauchbares Zelt für kurze Ansitze ...schnell auf und ab zu bauen ..erfüllt seinen Zweck ..kann es empfehlen ...


----------



## hammed (4. September 2014)

*shimano catana cx specimen 2,25 lbs*

habe zwei der obengenannten ruten abzugeben.bei interesse melden.

gruß aus hh


----------



## YdeeS (4. September 2014)

*AW: JRC Mk 2 System Brolly Bericht*



hammed schrieb:


> hallo ydees,wie schon erwähnt bin ich neu im forum.und mußte erstmal gucken wie ich meine fragen veröffentliche.so kam es dazu das es öfter veröffentlicht wurde.und meine fragen stelle ich sooft ich will.kannst ja weiterlesen,oder deine frau blöd voll quatschen aber nicht mich merk dir das...




Pass mal lieber auf wie du mit anderen hier redest, sonst bist du ganz schnell wieder weg vom Fenster du Clown !


----------



## hammed (4. September 2014)

*AW: JRC Mk 2 System Brolly Bericht*

hallo have fun,

erstmal vielen dank für deine antworten.
aber einmal schreibst du, dass brolly ist dicht und dann ist es im dauerregen nicht zu gebrauchen!!! oder meinst du, es hält kurzen starken regenschauer stand? was ehrlich gesagt ziemlich schwach ist.denn wenn es nicht im angebot ist,kostet es bei m&r 330€ ! aber auch für 170€ finde ich es ziemlich teuer,wenn es einigen std, dauerregen nicht standhält.ich habe mich mit einem onlineshop in verbindung gesetzt.da wurde mir gesagt,sie hätten 180 jrc brollys verkauft und lediglich eine beanstandung gehabt.davon das es durchregnet,war nicht die rede.

nochmal danke |wavey:


----------



## feederbrassen (4. September 2014)

*AW: JRC Mk 2 System Brolly Bericht*



hammed schrieb:


> hallo have fun,
> 
> erstmal vielen dank für deine antworten.
> aber einmal schreibst du, dass brolly ist dicht und dann ist es im dauerregen nicht zu gebrauchen!!! oder meinst du, es hält kurzen starken regenschauer stand? was ehrlich gesagt ziemlich schwach ist.denn wenn es nicht im angebot ist,kostet es bei m&r 330€ ! aber auch für 170€ finde ich es ziemlich teuer,wenn es einigen std, dauerregen nicht standhält.ich habe mich mit einem onlineshop in verbindung gesetzt.da wurde mir gesagt,sie hätten 180 jrc brollys verkauft und lediglich eine beanstandung gehabt.davon das es durchregnet,war nicht die rede.
> ...



@Have Fun 24 hat doch geschrieben ,bei Dauerregen dicht .
Nur bei hoher Luftfeuchtigkeit wie Nieselregen ,tropft es innen wegen Kondenzwasser.


----------



## carphunter08 (4. September 2014)

*AW: JRC Mk 2 System Brolly Bericht*

Hi,
da hast du ihn wohl falsch verstanden! Es regnet nicht durch!
Er merkt lediglich an, dass sich innen Kondenswasser bildet (Tropfsteinhöhle). Das Problem hast du bei fast allen Zelten/Brollys, unterscheidet sich nur in der Ausgeprägtheit. Atmungsaktive Materialien neigen weniger dazu.


----------



## hammed (5. September 2014)

*AW: JRC Mk 2 System Brolly Bericht*

danke carphunter:vik:


----------

